# Burton SZ bindings - any good?



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

It's a first gen release. I'd wait till another batch or two is produced before you try anything. And honestly, how lazy are you (I'm not saying YOU but, "you" as in the general population) to strap in? It's a bit of a self-defeating system IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm in agreeance there - how much time can you save? I mean its not like bindings take up a huge lot of time. But was just curious to see how they fared!


----------

